# Fish you are wanting to catch on the fly



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

About this time last year I made a list of about 30 species of fish I wanted to catch on my fly rod. Sadly I did not reach my goal. I am going to try again in 2014 to catch all of them. Do any of y'all do something like this?

Here are a couple picks from this year;


Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Tarpon, bonefish, permit, and snook. 

Been after tarpon a couple times with no takes. Hooked up with a snook but he broke me off. Get another shot at both tarpon & snook next month over in the Everglades.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I was able to knock tarpon, redfish, and black drum off of my list this year. 2014 will be aiming for larger tarpon, snook, and the elusive rainbow trout...


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

The first on my list is a Tarpon the next on my list would be a permit.

Others I would like to catch: bonefish, snook, black drum, sheephead, flounder, also a big triggerfish would be cool, I've caught one but he wasn't very big.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you fly fish long enough, your uncaught species list gets pretty short...and usually involves a lot of travel. 

Roosterfish is one I've long wanted to catch on the fly....next would be the GT (Giant Trevally). 

No doubt the most difficult fish to catch on the fly for me was the Permit....and most fun would be Tarpon and next steelhead.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Yellowfin tuna is top of my list. Flounder would be second. The rest are just for fun.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Next on my bucket list is a permit. After that, it's time to go for billfish, first being the short-billed spearfish, killing two birds with one stone...closing out my 9 species of billfish and starting my next 9 species of billfish on the fly.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

My list of fish caught (54 species) is not even half as long as my bucket list of fish. Sadly I have only caught bonefish, tarpon, yellowtail snapper, lane snapper, bar jack, and rainbow trout on the fly. My big one I want right now is a Redfish, I haven't caught one on the fly or in the state of Texas for that matter.

Most freshwater species are on my fly list, including common carp (freshwater bonefish). 

For me my big one is really the Roosterfish and a Permit (then try to hit a slam somewhere).

Will be in Dominica at the end of may, so probably going to try to hit a few pelagics while I am there, including trying to grab a few on the 12wt I am about to order.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

Freshwater: Muskie
Saltwater : Tarpon


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

odie5962 said:


> Freshwater: Muskie
> Saltwater : Tarpon


I've caught muskies, just never could get one to take a fly.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a southern boy thus like fish that I don't freeze to death to catch and within my "2 sons, one in and one about to be in college" budget. 

1. White Oak Bayou Koi, urban permit
2. 50#+ Alligator Gar, we hooked bigger in '13 but gonna do it in '14
3. 4#+ Spec, on popper, has to be wade fishing too, want to get splashed in the face by him
4. 2#+ Bluegill, on popper (preferably in a tube float)
5. 15#+ Jack Crevalle

Pete A.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

30in trout or bigger.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

GTs, Roosterfish, and Permit are my top three species.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

JP, I know the guys to talk to if you want to knock that roosterfish off the list this spring. A good friend guides in Baja every spring. Lemme know!


----------

